# CD-Rom bootet nicht...



## Darian (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier ein Fjujitsu Siemens Amilo D 8730 (oder so...) und irgendwie habe ich Probleme von der CD zu booten, ab und zu geht es, dann wieder nicht.

Wollte Ubuntu installieren, um das zu installieren erst einmal gparted benutzen, leider bootet er mir heute wieder gar nichts.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da machen könnte, ich stelle auch im Bios nur das CD-Rom Laufwerk ein, nicht recht viel mehr 

Bitte um Infos...

lg Darian


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juni 2008)

Versuch während des Bootens F8 zu drücken ... soviel ich weiß war das bei den Fujitsu-Siemens PCs die Taste für die Bootauswahl.


----------



## Darian (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

jap, da gibt es was auf F12, da kommt dann eine Liste wo man auswählen kann. Aber wenn ich da was auswähle, passiert leider auch nichts.

Ich habe wie gesagt um nicht immer wieder vom Windows raus gehen zu müßen nur die CDRom als Bootmedium angegeben. Es wird dann eben angezeigt dass es nix zu booten gibt, und selbst wenn ich das mit F12 mache.

Werde F8 aber auch noch probieren, vielleicht kommt da ja was anderes.

lg und danke für die Infos
Darian


----------



## PC Heini (20. Juni 2008)

Wenns nur mit dieser CD so ist, dann könnte es auch sein, dass Dein Laufwerk mit dieser nicht zurecht kommt. Wenns aber auch bei anderen CDs so ist, liegts am Laufwerk. Austausch ist angesagt.


----------



## Laudian (20. Juni 2008)

funktionieren gepresste CDs ala Windows?

Wenn ja, dann verliert vermutlich der Laser an Leistung (Dreckig oder defekt), wodurch die Praezision abnimmt. Das nervt vor allem bei selbst gebrannten CDs, da dort die Schreibpraezision nicht so gut ist wie bei gepressten CDs ... 

Evtl mal ne Reinigungscd besorgen und probieren ob sich was veraendert.


----------



## Darian (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ja ich werde das noch einmal probieren. Die Rohlinge sind die gleichen, der PC auf dem sie gebrannt wurden ist der gleiche, und es ist der gleiche Fehler.

Meiner Erfahrung nach bringt es auch was wenn man andere CD Rohling Marken benutzt.

Gebrannt wurde beides so langsam wie möglich.

Ich werde das von euch erwähnte noch einmal probieren, und es eventuell auch mit einem USB Stick probieren.

Ich hoffe man kann davon booten.

Wo ich hier eine Reinigungs CD kriegen soll weiß ich noch nicht, schließlich bin ich in Guatemala, und ich muß das erst einmal suchen 

Danke für die Infos, ich erzähle euch dann was raus gekommen ist.

lg Darian


----------



## Darian (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe das gpartet jetzt von CD und von der USB gleichzeitig probiert, denke aber es hat von der CD gebootet.

Ist jetzt gegangen, führt nur leider zu einem anderen Problem, das ich aber wo anders hin gehört.

Jedenfalls danke für die Hilfe, ich hoffe es geht jetzt in Zukunft besser mit dem booten, muß ja nur das Linux installieren, dann ist es mir egal ob es funktioniert oder nicht 

Link zum neuen Thread

Danke fü? die Infos, ich werde das mit der Reinigungs CD noch machen sobald ich eine finde.

Adios Darian


----------

